# Tassie forum



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

I am travelling to Tassie, next month for a week and would like to touch base with some drivers there.
Is there currently, a Tassie forum or one planned? Do any members here, have driver friends / relatives / lovers D ) in Tassie?
Any help would be appreciated ​


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

There's no Tassie forum at least at present.

Be sure to visit MONA while you're there. You'd love it. See https://mona.net.au/.

Do visit us in Canberra some time soon.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Message the owner of this website and request a Hobart forum


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> Message the owner of this website and request a Hobart forum


Is that Travis?

Just kidding


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> There's no Tassie forum at least at present.
> 
> Be sure to visit MONA while you're there. You'd love it. See https://mona.net.au/.
> 
> Do visit us in Canberra some time soon.


Thanks, Jack.
Yes MONA is definitely on the list.
It is funny I have lived and worked in many countries and cities around the world, but have never set foot in/on Tassie.
I am looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks, Jack.
> Yes MONA is definitely on the list.
> It is funny I have lived and worked in many countries and cities around the world, but have never set foot in/on Tassie.
> I am looking forward to it immensely.


Try to get a copy of the book about Hobart in the NewSouth City Series: see http://www.newsouthpublishing.com/city-series.

The author of the Hobart book is Peter Timms. (Kerryn Goldsworthy wrote the Adelaide book.)

This series is a great way of exploring Australian cities.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Try to get a copy of the book about Hobart in the NewSouth City Series: see http://www.newsouthpublishing.com/city-series.
> 
> The author of the Hobart book is Peter Timms. (Kerryn Goldsworthy wrote the Adelaide book.)
> 
> This series is a great way of exploring Australian cities.


Thank you Jack.
Very considerate. 
I will look into that.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

CoolAnt said:


> Message the owner of this website and request a Hobart forum


My first night in these forums... how do I tell who the owner of the forums is? And yes please... a Hobart forum would be nice, I have lots of questions!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> My first night in these forums... how do I tell who the owner of the forums is? And yes please... a Hobart forum would be nice, I have lots of questions!


Fire away in this main forum (Australia) or select one of the other sub-forum cities; or should I say one of the civilised cities, so obviously that would exclude Melbourne where all of the drivers are suffering brain damage brought about by drug or alcohol dependency or quite simply (and unfortunately) through genetics. It is sad place. I mean look at the bloke running the place 'driver Dan' Andrews. Sheeeesh.

So, Sydney and Brisbane are humming, Canberra, Adelaide and Perth not so much, however I would suggest that Adelaide would be the forum of decorum as I am based there and endeavour to inject a little culture into proceedings (sometimes).

There is a wealth of info on the forums, but do yourself a favour and be prepared to filter the good the bad and the ugly. The ridiculous, the downright lies, the comedic, the BS, the sublime, the happy, the sad, and of course the PMSL. All that and more is readily available and some of it, well a very small portion actually, relates to Übering.

.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi team, I've posted over here - https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ hopefully if enough people get behind it, only 3 active users I believe, they will make a sub forum. Thanks muchly to a mod by the name of Grand for helping me with the information.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Voigtstr said:


> Hi team, I've posted over here - https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ hopefully if enough people get behind it, only 3 active users I believe, they will make a sub forum. Thanks muchly to a mod by the name of Grand for helping me with the information.


I'd be surprised if they won't make a Hobart forum for you. The "Canberra" forum could easily be renamed "Jack Malarkey's Hideout"! (Couldn't resist, sorry Jack! )


----------

